

Show HN: From Argentina, help to improve about-to-be-launched site - mcclymont
http://www.jussk.com/?l=en&m=1&c=0&p=16

======
mcclymont
Hello, been reading HN for a few weeks and was enough to get me moving! Now,
I'm about to launch the site I just made. I'm still bug-hunting and working
hard to improve ios/droid support: kinda hard just using emulators :(.

There are just a few places added... but to get the idea head over to the
posted url.

Would really appreciate any ideas to improve it. Thanks, and have a nice day!
Andrew

